# 298Re Kitchen Faucet



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

When I first got my 2011 298RE I noticed the kitchen faucet was a little flimsy, especially when you move it sideways from basin to basin. The neck is very loose at the base. I didn't expect it last too long. Well, this weekend I noticed when I move it a certain way I get water leaking out from the base of the faucet, above the countertop,but if I reposition it slightly it will stop. I'm not seeing any water in the cabinet below the sink yet. I'm not a plumber and was wondering if there is something I can tighten up underneath the faucet to stop the leak? Ultimately, I would like to replace it with a more durable faucet. Can I put a regular house faucet in place of the original?

Thanks
Karen


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I just put a single lever pull out in mine. Got it from Home Depot and it works great.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Ours came apart at the swivel. it was fixed under warranty. you might try that approach

Mike & Cindy


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I replaced our kitchen faucet with a good moen faucet. Even added a sprayer. Took a trip or 2 to the hardware store, some mobile home parts, and it was done. One of the best things we have done.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

RDS said:


> I just put a single lever pull out in mine. Got it from Home Depot and it works great.


Was it a big job? I have someone who can replace it, just so I know the sink doesn't have to come out. It looks like it's hard access it for a change. And what did you do with the cold/hot levers, leave them for appearance or cover the holes?
I'm on a seasonal site so warranty won't cover on-site repairs.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

14kbiz said:


> I just put a single lever pull out in mine. Got it from Home Depot and it works great.


Was it a big job? I have someone who can replace it, just so I know the sink doesn't have to come out. It looks like it's hard access it for a change. And what did you do with the cold/hot levers, leave them for appearance or cover the holes?
I'm on a seasonal site so warranty won't cover on-site repairs.
[/quote]

The model I installed had a optional standard 8" base plate that installed in the standard holes. The only thing I had to do was drill a hole in the center for the water lines. It was a easy install. I think it only took 3 cold ones to complete.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Our 25RSS we purchased this year had a terrible kitchen faucet....pretty much a cheap factory one. I looked at a few at the local RV center, but all were pretty much just upgraded plastic units that I felt were cheap. So, I replaced ours with a Peerless, off the shelf from my local hardware store. Pretty simple to do, just unscrew the old faucet and screw the new one on. I didn't need any special pieces; everything was the correct size. Getting the plumbers tape on was a bit of a challenge, but just took my time and worked at it until it was wrapped well.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

The sprayer is a REALLY nice addition. I am going to look into this for our 279RB as well. Just another thing added to the getting too long list











Randy A said:


> Our 25RSS we purchased this year had a terrible kitchen faucet....pretty much a cheap factory one. I looked at a few at the local RV center, but all were pretty much just upgraded plastic units that I felt were cheap. So, I replaced ours with a Peerless, off the shelf from my local hardware store. Pretty simple to do, just unscrew the old faucet and screw the new one on. I didn't need any special pieces; everything was the correct size. Getting the plumbers tape on was a bit of a challenge, but just took my time and worked at it until it was wrapped well.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I went with the single lever so you can set the temp and turn it on and off when doing dishes.(without changing temp) Also the pull out head meant I did not need a separate sprayer.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Nice! I looked at those as well, but didn't know if the current holes would cover.

PS -- I almost goofed big time in installing the spray nozzle. If I hadn't caught myself and did some measuring under the counter and looking for anything that might be in the way, I would have put the hole right on top of the undercabinet support!



RDS said:


> I went with the single lever so you can set the temp and turn it on and off when doing dishes.(without changing temp) Also the pull out head meant I did not need a separate sprayer.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Randy A said:


> I went with the single lever so you can set the temp and turn it on and off when doing dishes.(without changing temp) Also the pull out head meant I did not need a separate sprayer.


[/quote]

I took the new base plate and held it up to the old faucet just to be sure, before I removed it.

From what I have found, just about any standard 8" faucet will work.


----------



## zippie0440 (May 4, 2012)

14kbiz said:


> When I first got my 2011 298RE I noticed the kitchen faucet was a little flimsy, especially when you move it sideways from basin to basin. The neck is very loose at the base. I didn't expect it last too long. Well, this weekend I noticed when I move it a certain way I get water leaking out from the base of the faucet, above the countertop,but if I reposition it slightly it will stop. I'm not seeing any water in the cabinet below the sink yet. I'm not a plumber and was wondering if there is something I can tighten up underneath the faucet to stop the leak? Ultimately, I would like to replace it with a more durable faucet. Can I put a regular house faucet in place of the original?
> 
> Thanks
> Karen


Have you tighten up the nut at the bottom of the spout


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

We also have a 298RE and the faucet was loose because the 'O'rings were out of place. I removed the spout and put the rings back in place and lubricated them with vacaline and have not had any more problems. Make sure the 'O'rings are not damaged.


----------

